# Nuclear Strike 7 ~ The Recruiting Office is Open



## Sarge

while I've been AWOL I have been lurking and posting some. Fact of the matter is I've definitely been slacking. We are long OVERDUE for a Nuclear Strike @ Puff. Who will it be? That's a good question but we are now accepting applicants to take on this vicious mission. Sign your soul on the number & once the launch sequence is ready to initiate I will PM everyone the Classified Intelligence. :heh: So :tinfoil3: up because the joke could be on you! :heh: :crazy:

1. Sarge
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## skfr518

Damn, on my phone but please add me to the list!


----------



## kapathy

well the only one i missed was when you targeted me....ya SOB!!!!!


1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## Sarge

kapathy said:


> well the only one i missed was when you targeted me....ya SOB!!!!!


well technically... :laugh: you didn't miss it. You were just mislead going into it. :heh: :round::tongue1::smoke:


----------



## skfr518

And it was awesome!!!


----------



## hawesg

excuse my ignorance, whats a nuclear strike?


----------



## Vicini

hell yeah I'm in


----------



## hawesg

Denis I like your "just smoked: a mailbox" genius


----------



## WyldKnyght

I'm in!!!

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## smokin surfer

I still have 8 days to my 3 month anniversary but if you send me adequate intelligence Sarge, I would really like to be a part of a nuclear strike. That sounds cool.


----------



## BigSarge

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## Sarge

well I guess I need to spell it out for the Noobs. Nuclear Strike is a Massive Strategic Mission bombing 1 Unlucky, usually deserving, Bastard of Puff. Everyone who wants to drop a frag out can sign their name to the list. once we're ready to roll I'll scroll through the thread and PM everyone who's name is on the list. PM will include the intelligence you need; ie target name and shipping info. You can send 1 cigar, 2 cigars, send whatever you feel comfortable with sending be it cigars and etc or just cigars. So if interested copy/paste list adding your name to it. thanks


----------



## smokin surfer

Got it. 

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8.
9.
10.
11.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

LOL. This will NOT end well. Poor Bastage. Whoever you are. 

I won't have enough inventory left after the two packages I'm getting ready to send out to make a respectable addition, but I'll definitely enjoy watching the carnage.

opcorn:


----------



## Sarge

quite the slow start.... looking the Nukes are coming to an end...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Nah. You're just making noise during the cease fire. After Pinhead's wheel of destruction and the ninja's bombing contest everyone is just trying to catch their breath before the Christmas devastation begins.


----------



## jphank

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9.
10.
11.


----------



## Ryan7311

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9.ryan7311
10.
11.

I'm so glad I have puff on the most boring business trip ever right now.


----------



## hachigo

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11.

Nuke sounds like some fun...Muahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## phager

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12.

Count me in! This is going to be a blast (Pun Intended)


----------



## Danfish98

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98


----------



## MontyTheMooch

$h1ts about to get real........


----------



## Fraze

Man, this looks like it will be epic.


----------



## mrj205

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

reporting for duty, Sarge:usa2:

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205 
14. ouirknotamuzd


----------



## TonyM

While I may not hit as hard as some of these established vets, I'm in.

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205 
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM


----------



## phager

Time to make this a little more interesting.

When we hit 25, I'll be bombing somebody on this list. And every 25 after that, another mailbox gets destroyed.:heh::target:eep:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Scratch that....wrong thread....as you were people.


----------



## mrj205

MontyTheMooch said:


> Scratch that....wrong thread....as you were people.


You crossbreeding threads, Eric?


----------



## MontyTheMooch

mrj205 said:


> You crossbreeding threads, Eric?


Yup. Mixing up a nuke thread with a thread about vendors unable to process Credit card orders. There's going to be a revenge twist in there somewhere....stay tuned readers....and have your decoder ring ready.


----------



## CigarShop

I would like to be included. Thanks


----------



## smokin surfer

MontyTheMooch said:


> $h1ts about to get real........


Methinks I have jumped in over my head...:doh:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

smokin surfer said:


> Methinks I have jumped in over my head...:doh:


Duuuuude, like.....Your board? It's about to totally get snapped in half bra!


----------



## Ryan7311

MontyTheMooch said:


> $h1ts about to get real........


This comment is still applicable to this thread I think.


----------



## kdmckin

I'm in

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM 
16. Kdmckin


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Cool... I'm always up for a little destruction. 

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM 
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors


----------



## mrj205

kdmckin said:


> I'm in
> 
> 1. Sarge
> 2. skfr518
> 3. kapathy
> 4. vicini
> 5. WyldKnyght
> 6. BigSarge
> 7. Smokin surfer
> 8. jphank
> 9. ryan7311
> 10. hachigo
> 11. phager
> 12. Danfish98
> 13. mrj205
> 14. ouirknotamuzd
> 15. TonyM
> 16. Kdmckin


Can I bomb Kris, just for giggles?


----------



## angryeaglesfan

phager said:


> Time to make this a little more interesting.
> 
> When we hit 25, I'll be bombing somebody on this list. And every 25 after that, another mailbox gets destroyed.:heh::target:eep:


1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM 
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors 
25. angryeaglesfan......I just like when random people get destroyed!......ok I'll be 18.


----------



## phager

Well played Barry!  It doesn't look like it'll be too long 'til the random destruction starts!


----------



## kdmckin

mrj205 said:


> Can I bomb Kris, just for giggles?


Hahaha STFU


----------



## MontyTheMooch

mrj205 said:


> Can I bomb Kris, just for giggles?


Why, yes. Yes you can. You have permission.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

What the hell? I'll bite.

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors 
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii


----------



## meatcake

Hellz ya, I will waste a post on this! 

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii 
20. Meatcake

(useless post #1088 and counting)


----------



## socalocmatt

Can't let y'all have all of the fun

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii 
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt


----------



## skfr518

Looks like the nuke is gonna be a big one Sarge!!!


----------



## Sarge

skfr518 said:


> Looks like the nuke is gonna be a big one Sarge!!!


good thing too cause we need to hit Kapathy Hard! :tu :rotfl::deadhorse:


----------



## hawesg

I don't know how hard I'll be able to hit with midterms and the like but as long as it doesn't need to be sent between the 30th and the 2nd I'm in.
1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii 
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Sarge said:


> good thing too cause we need to hit Kapathy Hard! :tu :rotfl::deadhorse:


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## joshuarodger

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg 
23. joshuarodger

this is not going to end well...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

joshuarodger said:


> this is not going to end well...


This isn't blowing up a mailbox. This is blowing up the entire postal district. It will end in fiery awesomeness of destruction!


----------



## mrj205

phager said:


> Time to make this a little more interesting.
> 
> When we hit 25, I'll be bombing somebody on this list. And every 25 after that, another mailbox gets destroyed.:heh::target:eep:


two more!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Oh the hell with it.....better to be behind the trigger.
1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch


----------



## phager

Uno Mas! I've got my random number generator at the ready!


----------



## jurgenph

i'll play along 

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch 
25. jurgenph


----------



## phager

9405 5036 9930 0174 6413 81

Going out tomorrow!


----------



## smokin surfer

If this gets much bigger I sure hope it's going to a different continent....


----------



## phager

What's this doing way down here :bump:

Oh yeah, Estimated Delivery 10/20/2012 Somebodies getting creamed on Saturday.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

phager said:


> What's this doing way down here :bump:
> 
> Oh yeah, Estimated Delivery 10/20/2012 Somebodies getting creamed on Saturday.


:behindsofa:


----------



## WyldKnyght

phager said:


> What's this doing way down here :bump:
> 
> Oh yeah, Estimated Delivery 10/20/2012 Somebodies getting creamed on Saturday.


:dizzy: That means I'm safe!!!

Good luck to somebody... been nice knowing you!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

phager said:


> Somebodies getting creamed on Saturday.


Destruction already? Good Lawd!!!:bolt:


----------



## Ryan7311

Ooops. How do I delete.


----------



## Ryan7311

phager said:


> What's this doing way down here :bump:
> 
> Oh yeah, Estimated Delivery 10/20/2012 Somebodies getting creamed on Saturday.


Your mom...lol. Sorry, it was there.


----------



## smokin surfer

Ryan7311 said:


> Your mom...lol. Sorry, it was there.


well played! You feel safe in Europe, do you? eep:


----------



## Ryan7311

smokin surfer said:


> well played! You feel safe in Europe, do you? eep:


Basically. I've got time, culture, and unique weapons available to me here.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Ryan7311 said:


> Basically. I've got time, culture, and unique weapons available to me here.


Good shoes for running away do not count as a "unique weapon".


----------



## Ryan7311

MontyTheMooch said:


> Good shoes for running away do not count as a "unique weapon".


I refer you to my avatar/profile pic for further guidance.


----------



## lostdog13

It will have to be a drop ship, but I can't let you bastages have all the fun.

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch 
25. jurgenph
26. Lostdog13


----------



## mjohnsoniii

This is getting good...



MontyTheMooch said:


> Good shoes for running away do not count as a "unique weapon".


Ok Eric, even though Ryan may be a bit of a __________. We don't need any extras from the peanut gang. Watch it guy! :kicknuts:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Ryan7311 said:


> I refer you to my avatar/profile pic for further guidance.


.........puts hands in the air and backs away slowly


----------



## smokin surfer

Puffers it appears that I have greatly offended and crossed the line with my over-zealous enthusiasm to fit in. I spammed you all uneccessarily and aplogize for the distraction from your regularly scheduled programming. I respectfully withdraw my entry in this thread. Good luck whoever the suckers are that must endure your wrath!

~Rob


----------



## jjrdk4

This sounds incredible. I can't wait to see the Nuke!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

this is the stuff that nightmares are made of! you guys are nuts and quite honestly scare the ever loving poop out of me! next nuke i am so getting in on but this one i have to pass on! good luck fellas and make a mess of someones mail box!


----------



## exprime8

come on...blow up a poor innocent guy... im so in
1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenph
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8


----------



## Sarge

everyone, Quick! Bomb Jose, he's not looking!! :heh: :twisted:

the marination is looking good. Keep it up while the wheels turn. details will be coming in.... :ask::noidea::crazy::tape2::gossip::mischief::tongue1:op2:ainkiller::rip:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

details shmetails.....let's just get to the blowin' shit up, already


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

ok changed my mind... better to be in the list than possibly be on it!

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex


----------



## phager

You do realize that you can be in the list and on it simultaneously, right?


----------



## WyldKnyght

ouirknotamuzd said:


> details shmetails.....let's just get to the blowin' shit up, already


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

What he said, let's blow sh!t up!!!!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

phager said:


> You do realize that you can be in the list and on it simultaneously, right?


and there by effectively reducing the amount of ordinance landing by one thirtieth... not the smartest move when this is all about making the biggest dent possible! but I do see your point! I don't like it but i do see it...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

phager said:


> You do realize that you can be in the list and on it simultaneously, right?


yup..just ask Kapathy:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## lostdog13

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> and there by effectively reducing the amount of ordinance landing by one thirtieth... not the smartest move when this is all about making the biggest dent possible! but I do see your point! I don't like it but i do see it...


part II of my master plan to protect my mailbox for a little while and just destroy others layball::smoke2: well that and I've been blown up enough by all the generous BOTLs/SOTLs over the past 9 months it is time to share the love


----------



## exprime8

Sarge said:


> everyone, Quick! Bomb Jose, he's not looking!! :heh: :twisted:


Wait. what. No.!!! Sarge dont be giving them any crazy ideas!!!


----------



## Koach Kuku

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku


----------



## skfr518

Oh man I am getting ready to pull the trigger on someones poor mailbox. Lets do this!


----------



## huskers

what is this all about?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

huskers said:


> what is this all about?


well, every now and then Sarge collects a bunch of maniacs together to destroy some Puffers' neighborhood....he tells us who, then we destroy...simplicity itself...now, we're simply waiting for orders.

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, which is boring the shit out of me"
Herfabomber: "I know how you feel"
Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops, I got an idea....let's have a little target practice while we wait..spin the Wheel of Destruction and see who's number comes up....then we can blast the crap out of someone while we wait"
Herfabomber: "what a good idea"


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Oh hell...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you get a number yet?"
Herfabomber: "yup"
Pinhead Jr.: "so, who is it?"
Herfabomber: "it'll be funnier if they don't know"
Pinhead Jr.: "no argument there...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....how 'bout a clue?"
Herfabomber: "okay....it's a double-digit number....and it's not a prime number"
Pinhead Jr.:"anything else?"
Herfabomber: "nope"


----------



## phager

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you get a number yet?"
> Herfabomber: "yup"
> Pinhead Jr.: "so, who is it?"
> Herfabomber: "it'll be funnier if they don't know"
> Pinhead Jr.: "no argument there...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....how 'bout a clue?"
> Herfabomber: "okay....it's a double-digit number....and it's not a prime number"
> Pinhead Jr.:"anything else?"
> Herfabomber: "nope"


Phew, I'm safe. 11's not a prime number. Back to the bunker I go!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you get a number yet?"
> Herfabomber: "yup"
> Pinhead Jr.: "so, who is it?"
> Herfabomber: "it'll be funnier if they don't know"
> Pinhead Jr.: "no argument there...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....how 'bout a clue?"
> Herfabomber: "okay....it's a double-digit number....and it's not a prime number"
> Pinhead Jr.:"anything else?"
> Herfabomber: "nope"


That means potential targets for PinHeads preemptive are:

10. hachigo
12. Danfish98
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
18. angryeaglesfan
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku


----------



## The_Chosen_One

This is an awesome thread, even better if it's someone on the list who gets bombed. Then you get a 2-fer as Sarge can tell the target to send his bomb to someone else before he gets creamed. Collateral Damage!


----------



## Ryan7311

MontyTheMooch said:


> That means potential targets for PinHeads preemptive are:
> 
> 10. hachigo
> 12. Danfish98
> 14. ouirknotamuzd
> 15. TonyM
> 16. Kdmckin
> 18. angryeaglesfan
> 20. Meatcake
> 21. Socalocmatt
> 22. Hawesg
> 24. MontyTheMooch
> 25. jurgenp
> 26. Lostdog13
> 27. Exprime8
> 28. Bunnosaurusrex
> 29. Koach kuku


29 is a prime number.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

we're bombers, not mathematicians....but thanks for clarifying that little math fact, Ryan


----------



## Ryan7311

ouirknotamuzd said:


> we're bombers, not mathematicians....but thanks for clarifying that little math fact, Ryan


I'm not either. That's why I got really excited when I knew one. Just helping narrow down the target area.


----------



## preston

I'd like to get in on the bedlam too 
1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku
30. preston


----------



## WyldKnyght

MontyTheMooch said:


> That means potential targets for PinHeads preemptive are:
> 
> 10. hachigo
> 12. Danfish98
> 14. ouirknotamuzd
> 15. TonyM
> 16. Kdmckin
> 18. angryeaglesfan
> 20. Meatcake
> 21. Socalocmatt
> 22. Hawesg
> 24. MontyTheMooch
> 25. jurgenp
> 26. Lostdog13
> 27. Exprime8
> 28. Bunnosaurusrex
> 29. Koach kuku


The funiest outcome would be the herfabomber blowing himself up!!!!

I'd like to see Pinhead and Pinhead Jr. going at it


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

WyldKnyght said:


> The funiest outcome would be the herfabomber blowing himself up!!!!
> 
> I'd like to see Pinhead and Pinhead Jr. going at it


sadly, my number did not come up, so one name can be removed from the target list

Pinhead Jr.: "besides, even though I'd kick Santa's ass, Social Services would swoop in and put the kaibosh on it"

Herfabomber: "you couldn't kick my ass if I gave you one of my boots, ya little shit.....but he's right, the government has no sense of humor"


----------



## exprime8

you can take me off that list too, because he said its not a *prime* so its not me.


----------



## mrj205

exprime8 said:


> you can take me off that list too, because he said its not a *prime* so its not me.


You are an ex-prime...due to a technicality you are still eligible. :evil:


----------



## lostdog13

MontyTheMooch said:


> That means potential targets for PinHeads preemptive are:
> 
> 10. hachigo
> 12. Danfish98
> 14. ouirknotamuzd
> 15. TonyM
> 16. Kdmckin
> 18. angryeaglesfan
> 20. Meatcake
> 21. Socalocmatt
> 22. Hawesg
> 24. MontyTheMooch
> 25. jurgenp
> 26.
> 27. Exprime8
> 28. Bunnosaurusrex
> 29. Koach kuku


Fixed it for ya....

F&(# 'em up Pete!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku
30. preston
31. The Ninja (duh.)


----------



## exprime8

Doh...


----------



## TonyM

There are some heavy hitters signed up here! When do we get our ordinance? The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

exprime8 said:


> you can take me off that list too, because he said its not a *prime* so its not me.





mrj205 said:


> You are an ex-prime...due to a technicality you are still eligible. :evil:





lostdog13 said:


> Fixed it for ya....
> 
> F&(# 'em up Pete!!!


see?....this is what happens when we have to wait for orders....guys get antsy, then they get all idiotic nshit, which is really makes me wanna bomb the crap out of all of 'em.

Pinhead Jr.: "so, what's stoppin' ya?"

Herfabomber: "nothing.....another target has been added"

Pinhead Jr.: "so, who is it?"

Herfabomber: "not tellin'....he'll find out soon enough...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. skfr518
> 3. kapathy
> 4. vicini
> 5. WyldKnyght
> 6. BigSarge
> 7. Smokin surfer
> 8. jphank
> 9. ryan7311
> 10. hachigo
> 11. phager
> 12. Danfish98
> 13. mrj205
> 14. ouirknotamuzd
> 15. TonyM
> 16. Kdmckin
> 17. I sue debt collectors
> 18. angryeaglesfan
> 19. mjohnsoniii
> 20. Meatcake
> 21. Socalocmatt
> 22. Hawesg
> 23. joshuarodger
> 24. MontyTheMooch
> 25. jurgenp
> 26. Lostdog13
> 27. Exprime8
> 28. Bunnosaurusrex
> 29. Koach kuku
> 30. preston
> 31. The Ninja (d*ork*.)


Pinhead Jr.: "fixed it for ya....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## coreymey

Ive only been on this website for a few days.. is there a requirement to join in on this? If there is i totally understand ill join in on one in the future


----------



## Fraze

My goodness, this is going to be nasty.


----------



## andrprosh

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku
30. preston
31. The Ninja (dork.)
32.andrprosh


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Ryan7311 said:


> 29 is a prime *TARGET*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

coreymey said:


> Ive only been on this website for a few days.. is there a requirement to join in on this? If there is i totally understand ill join in on one in the future


wow....on Puff just a couple days and he already wants to start bombing....

If you haven't introduced yerself in the New Puffer Fish yet, please do so. Since you're a new member and basically on probation, I suggest you start the way we all did and take advantage of the Newbie Sampler Trade and Noob PIF to build up some trader feedback.....here's the links:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/298183-noob-pif.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/311888-noobie-sampler-trade.html

Welcome to Puff, Corey:welcome:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

WyldKnyght said:


> The funniest outcome would be the herfabomber blowing *The Canuckian* up *again*!!!!


fixed it for ya, Craig......MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Pinhead Jr.: "Canuckians...they never ever learn..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Koach Kuku

I'm #29. Wtf happened... The mailman doesn't allow those scary boxes to me anymore...


----------



## coreymey

thanks pete  yeah i introduced myself already.. that's what i had assumed! ill get right on that.. this is such a helpful, fun community so happy to have finally made an account.
well ill join in on a future bomb ! 
thanks again


----------



## jobes2007

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku
30. preston
31. The Ninja (dork.)
32.andrprosh
33. jobes2007 

Last minute additions ftw!


----------



## lostdog13

ouirknotamuzd said:


> see?....this is what happens when we have to wait for orders....guys get antsy, then they get all idiotic nshit, which is really makes me wanna bomb the crap out of all of 'em.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "so, what's stoppin' ya?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "nothing.....another target has been added"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "so, who is it?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "not tellin'....he'll find out soon enough...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Ha I can talk all I want Sandy Claws; you don't have my addy :banana:


----------



## WyldKnyght

lostdog13 said:


> Ha I can talk all I want Sandy Claws; you don't have my addy :banana:


I'll sell it .... for a price LOL


----------



## lostdog13

WyldKnyght said:


> I'll sell it .... for a price LOL


@ temp addy now Craig, none of you overly generous evil geniuses have it


----------



## Fuzzy

lostdog13 said:


> Ha I can talk all I want Sandy Claws; you don't have my addy :banana:


Do not feel so sure of yourself, I try to stay away from bombers, my address is not listed and I got bombed by three Puffers in less than seven days! No one is safe if they visit the Puff site.


----------



## lostdog13

Fuzzy said:


> Do not feel so sure of yourself, I try to stay away from bombers, my address is not listed and I got bombed by three Puffers in less than seven days! No one is safe if they visit the Puff site.


oh I have had my address listed Fuzzy, but not at that one right now. I made sure not to post my current one/temp one and the few people who have it are sworn to secrecy. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to talk so much in this manner to Pete and Jeff.


----------



## WyldKnyght

lostdog13 said:


> oh I have had my address listed Fuzzy, but not at that one right now. I made sure not to post my current one/temp one and the few people who have it are sworn to secrecy. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to talk so much in this manner to Pete and Jeff.


Packages can still be sent to old address, waiting is not an issue....


----------



## lostdog13

WyldKnyght said:


> Packages can still be sent to old address, waiting is not an issue....


it could be if the wait is more than 6 months


----------



## WyldKnyght

lostdog13 said:


> it could be if the wait is more than 6 months


The wait could be worth it!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

lostdog13 said:


> it could be if the wait is more than 6 months


Yea, they may be a bit old and crusty. But you'll still return to a demolished, smoldering CMR complete with rotting corpses. Muaaaaahahahah


----------



## WyldKnyght

lostdog13 said:


> it could be if the wait is more than 6 months





mjohnsoniii said:


> Yea, they may be a bit old and crusty. But you'll still return to a demolished, smoldering CMR complete with rotting corpses. Muaaaaahahahah


Wait would be on the sending side....


----------



## mjohnsoniii

WyldKnyght said:


> Wait would be on the sending side....


Who knows? :twisted:


----------



## WyldKnyght

mjohnsoniii said:


> Who knows? :twisted:


You wouldn't be that mean..., hey wait take a dog rocket and stick a Cohiba label on it and then send it and let it sit for 6 months LOL


----------



## mjohnsoniii

WyldKnyght said:


> You wouldn't be that mean..., hey wait take a dog rocket and stick a Cohiba label on it and then send it and let it sit for 6 months LOL


:biglaugh: that would be absofrigginlarious!!!


----------



## phager

phager said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0174 6413 81
> 
> Going out tomorrow!


Hmm this was delivered 10/20. And the target hasn't been online since then. I think I just may have killed the poor fool


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

lostdog13 said:


> Ha I can talk all I want Sandy Claws; you don't have my addy :banana:


I don't have it..yet....but, I'm not without my resources..I have an entire network of maniacs at my disposal who excel at gathering intel, plus a total lack of scruples and the means to bribe or threaten whomever I deem necessary.



WyldKnyght said:


> I'll sell it .... for a price LOL


well, since I don't carry around Canuckian money on me, what say I spare Ontario from another attack?



lostdog13 said:


> @ temp addy now Craig, none of you overly generous evil geniuses have it


yer just too clever for me, John....I guess I'll just have to find someone else to destroy in your name....perhaps one of your fellow Weasels..or maybe two:biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "fixed it for ya....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


You're a mean little tyke, you know that, Jr?

I'm gonna fix _you_, howabout _that_?!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm gonna fix _you_, howabout _that_?!


Pinhead Jr.: "go fix me some lunch while yer at it....maybe some Dork 'n Beans..or a pulled Dork sammich.....and then a Dork Peppermint Patty for dessert would be nice.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## angryeaglesfan

phager said:


> Hmm this was delivered 10/20. And the target hasn't been online since then. I think I just may have killed the poor fool


You know I make one little joke about being #25 so that someone could get bombed, and this is the thanks I get Pat? Geezus, you could have at least sent it out of state! Looks like a road trip may be in order in the near future.......a little drive by bombing! The worst part is, my wife opened the package.......I'm gonna miss her. :bawling: The only downfall is she decided to clean up before I got home and threw the note away. She did read it to me, but I don't remember exactly what a few of the sticks are. I would say thank you for the sticks, well I will say thank you, but revenge will be mine......









Man O War - love them
Vegas Cubana by DPG - haven't tried these yet
Padron ?000 - always a quality smoke
CAO - always have some from them on hand
Partagas CC


----------



## Sarge

exprime8 said:


> Wait. what. No.!!! Sarge dont be giving them any crazy ideas!!!


what's so crazy about that? :heh: :evil:

ok looks like I've let this marinate a little too long.... I'll try getting to this in the foreseeable future. So keep you eyes peeled on da in box. :tu


----------



## phager

Glad they made it, Barry! The Partagas is a Party Short from '10. The draw's been a bit tight on this box, but the flavor is great. The Vegas Robaina is a Famosos from '09. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Ryan7311

Sarge said:


> what's so crazy about that? :heh: :evil:
> 
> ok looks like I've let this marinate a little too long.... I'll try getting to this in the foreseeable future. So keep you eyes peeled on da in box. :tu


Oh shit. I'm so excited. I can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## splattttttt

Wait!; so this is over?
I read a few pages back the Rob the smokin surfer had to back out due to hemorrhoid issues in his mouth, so I was gonna take his spot :boohoo:


----------



## WyldKnyght

1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. Smokin surfer
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku
30. preston
31. The Ninja (dork.)
32.andrprosh
33. jobes2007 

I think you can squeeze your name in there...


----------



## splattttttt

WyldKnyght said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. skfr518
> 3. kapathy
> 4. vicini
> 5. WyldKnyght
> 6. BigSarge
> 7. splattttttt
> 8. jphank
> 9. ryan7311
> 10. hachigo
> 11. phager
> 12. Danfish98
> 13. mrj205
> 14. ouirknotamuzd
> 15. TonyM
> 16. Kdmckin
> 17. I sue debt collectors
> 18. angryeaglesfan
> 19. mjohnsoniii
> 20. Meatcake
> 21. Socalocmatt
> 22. Hawesg
> 23. joshuarodger
> 24. MontyTheMooch
> 25. jurgenp
> 26. Lostdog13
> 27. Exprime8
> 28. Bunnosaurusrex
> 29. Koach kuku
> 30. preston
> 31. The Ninja (dork.)
> 32.andrprosh
> 33. jobes2007
> 
> I think you can squeeze your name in there...


1. Sarge
2. skfr518
3. kapathy
4. vicini
5. WyldKnyght
6. BigSarge
7. splattttttt
8. jphank
9. ryan7311
10. hachigo
11. phager
12. Danfish98
13. mrj205
14. ouirknotamuzd
15. TonyM
16. Kdmckin
17. I sue debt collectors
18. angryeaglesfan
19. mjohnsoniii
20. Meatcake
21. Socalocmatt
22. Hawesg
23. joshuarodger
24. MontyTheMooch
25. jurgenp
26. Lostdog13
27. Exprime8
28. Bunnosaurusrex
29. Koach kuku
30. preston
31. The Ninja (dork.)
32.andrprosh
33. jobes2007

*awaiting bombing sequence * for a perspective :target:


----------



## lostdog13

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yer just too clever for me, John....I guess I'll just have to find someone else to destroy in your name....perhaps one of your fellow Weasels..or maybe two:biggrin:


Not clever Pete, just didn't really feel like getting my ass handed to me when there's no whiskey to ease the pain. Now now Pete be nice to the Weasels; they have done nothing to you. but I'm an ex-Weasel


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

lostdog13 said:


> Now now Pete be nice to the Weasels; they have done nothing to you. but I'm an ex-Weasel


silly ex-Weasel....when has someone not doing something to me every stopped me from destroying them?

Pinhead Jr.: "YEAH!...and when has he ever been nice to anyone?"

Herfabomber: "YEAH!!!!"


----------



## BigSarge

Can you all shut up so the bombing can begin.


----------



## splattttttt

BigSarge said:


> Can you all shut up so the bombing can begin.


Why we're here.
What could be more funner than seeing some BOTL get their just cause.
Ready... Aim... Bombs away!!!!!


----------



## meatcake

Has the email gone out yet? Who we bombing?


----------



## mjohnsoniii

meatcake said:


> Has the email gone out yet? Who we bombing?


Nope. Still waiting op2:


----------



## splattttttt

Perfect strategy is gonna require careful planning. Haste makes waste. Only thing we wanna waste is mailboxes ( :


----------



## lostdog13

ouirknotamuzd said:


> silly ex-Weasel....when has someone not doing something to me every stopped me from destroying them?
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "YEAH!...and when has he ever been nice to anyone?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "YEAH!!!!"


good point pinihim. Sandy does have a little attitude


----------



## Sarge

where did he go george, where did he go?


----------



## WyldKnyght

Where's it going Sarge?


----------



## splattttttt

Can someone send me a kill mission? Sarge?


----------



## Sarge

Hold onto your Panties.... getting to it guys.... massive task sending a bajillion PMs. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Sarge

angryeaglesfan said:


> You know I make one little joke about being #25 so that someone could get bombed, and this is the thanks I get Pat? Geezus, you could have at least sent it out of state! Looks like a road trip may be in order in the near future.......a little drive by bombing! The worst part is, my wife opened the package.......I'm gonna miss her. :bawling: The only downfall is she decided to clean up before I got home and threw the note away. She did read it to me, but I don't remember exactly what a few of the sticks are. I would say thank you for the sticks, well I will say thank you, but revenge will be mine......
> 
> View attachment 41147
> 
> 
> Man O War - love them
> Vegas Cubana by DPG - haven't tried these yet
> Padron ?000 - always a quality smoke
> CAO - always have some from them on hand
> Partagas CC


Lol funny thing is I was actually tempted to make you the target tonight Barry! :laugh: one of these days we'll get ya. :tu

PM's Have Been Sent! Actually still working on last batch. IF you signed up and you weren't on the list or didn't receive a PM please lmk so I Can resend it! Happy Hunting Cadets.


----------



## phager

Ordinance Launching at dawn Sarge (Ok, well maybe more along 9ish)!

9405 5036 9930 0186 3600 41


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:spy:


----------



## splattttttt

:rip:


----------



## Ryan7311

Since I'm sending from Italy i will take care of the fallout damage after the initial strike.


----------



## splattttttt

Ryan7311 said:


> Since I'm sending from Italy i will take care of the fallout damage after the initial strike.


since when do Italians go around bombing unsuspecting victims LOL


----------



## Ryan7311

splattttttt said:


> since when do Italians go around bombing unsuspecting victims LOL


Not too sure, but I'm not Italian, so it's game on. If I had to guess though I'd imagine if I asked one their answer would always be, "tomorrow after lunch."


----------



## splattttttt

more to a historical fact than a guess lol


----------



## exprime8

Ryan7311 said:


> Since I'm sending from Italy i will take care of the fallout damage after the initial strike.


damn italians... always late to the party...


----------



## jphank

Mine will go out tomorrow


----------



## Ryan7311

exprime8 said:


> damn italians... always late to the party...


"Hey guys! Look at me! Look at me!"

Don't worry monkey. I didn't forget about you. Not sure if you saw what I did to SoCal, but I don't think I hit like a noob anymore. Unfortunately, you will not be given a courtesy warning when your day comes.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:biglaugh:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

mine went out today should take 3 days minimum to get there... oh and hi Milton LMFAO


----------



## mrj205

Mine will go out tomorrow. I didn't have time to get it ready this morning. Boom!


----------



## kapathy

Oh boy, this is going to be fun. I will ship tomorrow.


----------



## mrj205

mrj205 said:


> mine will go out tomorrow. I didn't have time to get it ready this morning. Boom!


9405503699300187GoBoom


----------



## David_ESM

Alright, time to start watching for someones demise.


----------



## splattttttt

Ryan7311 said:


> "Hey guys! Look at me! Look at me!"
> 
> Don't worry monkey. I didn't forget about you. Not sure if you saw what I did to SoCal, but I don't think I hit like a noob anymore. Unfortunately, you will not be given a courtesy warning when your day comes.


I don't think he's Italiano... But I am!!! Sicilian born no less. So it's all about murder.
My hit's goin down on Thursday. Watch those mail boxes


----------



## jurgenph

going out tomorrow morning.


J.


----------



## max gas

Someone's about to get destroyed. This is gonna be fun to watch. opcorn:


----------



## meatcake

Going out tomorrow as well...MAN, I hope this person posts up the note I wrote, It is just priceless!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Sarge said:


> Lol funny thing is I was actually tempted to make you the target tonight Barry! :laugh: one of these days we'll get ya. :tu


Thank you for allowing me to bury my wife in peace :frown: I guess I will have to start looking for a boarding school for my son just in case..........in the meantime, I will be lauching later todaylane:


----------



## splattttttt

meatcake said:


> Going out tomorrow as well...MAN, I hope this person posts up the note I wrote, It is just priceless!!


Dang it! I don't see why you couldn't have posted it?


----------



## WyldKnyght

Mine's going out today, it should be the last to land!!!!


----------



## BigSarge

Going out today:

God help you! 9405 5036 9930 0187 XXXXXXX


----------



## kapathy

I sent all the worst garbage damages sticks I could fit in a box.

9405 XXXX 99X0 0187 XXXX 60


----------



## joshuarodger

03122120000036052058

mine has been launched. looking at friday or saturday for delivery. hehehe


----------



## jurgenph

boom, or something something... 0312 2120 0001 0635 7212


J.


----------



## splattttttt

mine should make landfall 1st of Nov. Think of it kind of a warning shot :clock:


----------



## TonyM

Out tonight! 0312086000103235664


----------



## phager

splattttttt said:


> mine should make landfall 1st of Nov. Think of it kind of a warning shot :clock:


Mine too. Consider it a two-fer


----------



## jphank

9405 5036 9930 0189 0684 49


----------



## max gas

Lets see some carnage, Nuke recipient. Bring on the destruction pics! Can't wait to see who the target is.


----------



## StogieNinja

Catch, sucka!

#### #### #### #### ##


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## hachigo

max gas said:


> Lets see some carnage, Nuke recipient. Bring on the destruction pics! Can't wait to see who the target is.


Yeah, I can't wait to see who the target is eith....oh wait...I know who it's gonna be.

Sucks to be him/her.

Hmmm, my dc is the same as the Ninja's.


----------



## David_ESM

max gas said:


> Lets see some carnage, Nuke recipient. Bring on the destruction pics! Can't wait to see who the target is.


Indeed. These are always a blast to watch.


----------



## kdmckin

I was in a hurry to send it out and forgot a note.... Oh we'll they will figure it out..... Hahaha


----------



## skfr518

I sent a message to Sarge but I ended up having to work a 36 hours shift and the post office was closed by the time I got home, then of course at work again today. Won't get home until tomorrow late morning to mail mine out. Didn't want to catch any flack for not posting my DC yet  I may have to make up for my delay by beefing up the package a little!!!


----------



## hawesg

skfr518 said:


> I sent a message to Sarge but I ended up having to work a 36 hours shift and the post office was closed by the time I got home, then of course at work again today. Won't get home until tomorrow late morning to mail mine out. Didn't want to catch any flack for not posting my DC yet  I may have to make up for my delay by beefing up the package a little!!!


Don't worry about it brad mine will be out late as well, i had 2 midterms today I didn't get home until just recently


----------



## MontyTheMooch

skfr518 said:


> I sent a message to Sarge but I ended up having to work a 36 hours shift and the post office was closed by the time I got home, then of course at work again today. Won't get home until tomorrow late morning to mail mine out. Didn't want to catch any flack for not posting my DC yet  I may have to make up for my delay by beefing up the package a little!!!


I'm with you. . I just got home from a road trip. Mine will be going out on Saturday.


----------



## Ryan7311

MontyTheMooch said:


> I'm with you. . I just got home from a road trip. Mine will be going out on Saturday.


<------- jumps on bandwagon.


----------



## preston

Bombs away!!! 0312 0090 0002 3770 7449


----------



## Vicini

I'm a total slacker. I'll ship soon as I wake up this afternoon


----------



## Ryan7311

Vicini said:


> I'm a total slacker. I'll ship soon as I wake up this afternoon


Rename to cluster bombing?


----------



## Ryan7311

I'm sending mine in 3-6 hours.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Mine actually launched Wednesday, just keep forgetting to post the DC#...................0312 2120 0001 3493 ****............ oh where oh where could it be going?:gossip:


----------



## David_ESM

Ba hahaha!


----------



## jobes2007

I'm not going to be able to ship this out, sorry guys. I just don't have anything too great to send out right now, and I've had a bit of a money problem.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

CRAP!!!:banghead:


----------



## jphank

Mine is all set to land tomorrow! Wooohooo!


----------



## TonyM

My hit should be delivered today. MUHAHA!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Here. Take *THAT!* 9405 5036 9930 0190 XXXX 21


----------



## Ryan7311

I'm pretty sure this will be the last to hit. So I figured I'd make up for the delay. 

0310 2010 0001 9570 9448
0310 2010 0001 9570 9431


----------



## skfr518

Oh sure, I see Ryan is trying to one up us all, now I feel bad for only sending one package. Oh well, thankfully I have a package already on the way to Ryan, that should shut him down for a few days  Oh yeah I almost forget, like I promised.....

9405 5036 9930 0190 #$%^ &*


----------



## hachigo

Mine is showing out for delivery. Looks like they are going to start hitting reeeeeeeel soon


----------



## Ryan7311

skfr518 said:


> Oh sure, I see Ryan is trying to one up us all, now I feel bad for only sending one package. Oh well, thankfully I have a package already on the way to Ryan, that should shut him down for a few days  Oh yeah I almost forget, like I promised.....
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0190 #$%^ &*


We will see. When is Halloween again?


----------



## mrj205

Your item is out for delivery at 9:17 am on November 02, 2012 in FALLOUT ZONE, USA 00000.


----------



## David_ESM

hachigo said:


> Mine is showing out for delivery. Looks like they are going to start hitting reeeeeeeel soon


Poor bastard has no idea. Love it.


----------



## WyldKnyght

David_ESM said:


> Poor bastard has no idea. Love it.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

What he said!!!!


----------



## phager

mrj205 said:


> Your item is out for delivery at 9:17 am on November 02, 2012 in FALLOUT ZONE, USA 00000.


Hey, I've got the same thing listed. This is going to be bad


----------



## joshuarodger

David_ESM said:


> Poor bastard has no idea. Love it.


haha. couldn't have said it any better. lol


----------



## mrj205

phager said:


> Hey, I've got the same thing listed. This is going to be *one of the most incredible sights I've ever witnessed*


Fixed that for you. :mischief:


----------



## jphank

Epic!


----------



## skfr518

So I have worked a ton in the last four days and haven't been home in the last two days for more than five minutes. That was this morning. I darted into the house and printed of my DC label and put together a package for our Nuke target. I ran out the door to get some errands done, then ended up getting called in for more overtime tonight. So I will not be home until after 10:30 pm. This may not matter and maybe I am wrong, but I have a very sick feeling in my stomach. Why you might ask? My wife calls me today to talk about the usual stuff, how much time I have been away from home, and how much we miss each other, you know the mushy stuff that keeps me married. Then she hits me with it. "oh yeah" she says...."I forgot to tell you something yesterday..." Hmmmmm "whats that" I asked. This was her response: "well yesterday I came home and you got two packages in the mail, then when I was pulling into the drive the neighbors kid came running over with another package in his hand saying it showed up in their mailbox." Normally I am thinking, wow cool somebody cared enough to send me a package, this is awesome...three packages in one day!!! Then she tells me there is more bad news: "Then I came home today and you now have a total of 8 small flate rates and 1 medium flat rate box" This is the time I got that sick feeling in my stomach, I started thinking about this thread and then read through some of the recent replies. I won't be home until later to know for sure but if I am correct in my thinking you all are having a good laugh at my expense right now  and I don't blame you one bit! More to follow but hopefully I am wrong, I don't know if I can survive this.......


----------



## joshuarodger

skfr518 said:


> So I have worked a ton in the last four days and haven't been home in the last two days for more than five minutes. That was this morning. I darted into the house and printed of my DC label and put together a package for our Nuke target. I ran out the door to get some errands done, then ended up getting called in for more overtime tonight. So I will not be home until after 10:30 pm. This may not matter and maybe I am wrong, but I have a very sick feeling in my stomach. Why you might ask? My wife calls me today to talk about the usual stuff, how much time I have been away from home, and how much we miss each other, you know the mushy stuff that keeps me married. Then she hits me with it. "oh yeah" she says...."I forgot to tell you something yesterday..." Hmmmmm "whats that" I asked. This was her response: "well yesterday I came home and you got two packages in the mail, then when I was pulling into the drive the neighbors kid came running over with another package in his hand saying it showed up in their mailbox." Normally I am thinking, wow cool somebody cared enough to send me a package, this is awesome...three packages in one day!!! Then she tells me there is more bad news: "Then I came home today and you now have a total of 8 small flate rates and 1 medium flat rate box" This is the time I got that sick feeling in my stomach, I started thinking about this thread and then read through some of the recent replies. I won't be home until later to know for sure but if I am correct in my thinking you all are having a good laugh at my expense right now  and I don't blame you one bit! More to follow but hopefully I am wrong, I don't know if I can survive this.......


muahahahaha


----------



## preston

evil laugh - muhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## max gas

Hahahahahahaha. This is awesome. Brads getting his asks kicked. The thing I want to know know is: who was brad told to bomb?


----------



## kapathy

I just spent a half hour trying to convince Brad that pinhead had changed all the dc to show up at his house in order to hide the real target


----------



## max gas

kapathy said:


> I just spent a half hour trying to convince Brad that pinhead had changed all the dc to show up at his house in order to hide the real target


Did it work?


----------



## WyldKnyght

So Sarge is the man, first he tricks Kevin, now he got Brad... 

Sarge, you got love when your plans come together so well, who's next ...

MUAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## jphank

I can't wait until tomorrow's mail lands!!


----------



## Ryan7311

skfr518 said:


> Oh well, thankfully I have a package already on the way to Ryan, that should shut him down for a few days


Hey Brad, remember when you said this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ LMFAO!!!!!!!! Even if I do get "shut down" (bold words by the way) you're still going to hahahahahahahahahahaha. Sorry, I can't stop laughing at your expense right now.


----------



## Sarge

skfr518 said:


> So I have worked a ton in the last four days and haven't been home in the last two days for more than five minutes. That was this morning. I darted into the house and printed of my DC label and put together a package for our Nuke target. I ran out the door to get some errands done, then ended up getting called in for more overtime tonight. So I will not be home until after 10:30 pm. This may not matter and maybe I am wrong, but I have a very sick feeling in my stomach. Why you might ask? My wife calls me today to talk about the usual stuff, how much time I have been away from home, and how much we miss each other, you know the mushy stuff that keeps me married. Then she hits me with it. "oh yeah" she says...."I forgot to tell you something yesterday..." Hmmmmm "whats that" I asked. This was her response: "well yesterday I came home and you got two packages in the mail, then when I was pulling into the drive the neighbors kid came running over with another package in his hand saying it showed up in their mailbox." Normally I am thinking, wow cool somebody cared enough to send me a package, this is awesome...three packages in one day!!! Then she tells me there is more bad news: "Then I came home today and you now have a total of 8 small flate rates and 1 medium flat rate box" This is the time I got that sick feeling in my stomach, I started thinking about this thread and then read through some of the recent replies. I won't be home until later to know for sure but if I am correct in my thinking you all are having a good laugh at my expense right now  and I don't blame you one bit! More to follow but hopefully I am wrong, I don't know if I can survive this.......


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! ok Im tired now. :evil: :evil:


----------



## skfr518

I am literally confused, humbled, disoriented, amazed, blown away, even more humbled.......at a loss for words.....all I can say right now without getting too choked up is THANK YOU.......more to follow


----------



## hawesg

I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to go to the post office, 2 mid terms on Thursday, then my girl friend came down, was going to go down today but then I had to go to a job interview with my girlfriend (hopefully she will be moving down here). My plan is to go tomorrow. I feel bad but at least this way by the time it gets there brad will have to clean up all over again.


----------



## phager

skfr518 said:


> So I have worked a ton in the last four days and haven't been home in the last two days for more than five minutes. That was this morning. I darted into the house and printed of my DC label and put together a package for our Nuke target. I ran out the door to get some errands done, then ended up getting called in for more overtime tonight. So I will not be home until after 10:30 pm. This may not matter and maybe I am wrong, but I have a very sick feeling in my stomach. Why you might ask? My wife calls me today to talk about the usual stuff, how much time I have been away from home, and how much we miss each other, you know the mushy stuff that keeps me married. Then she hits me with it. "oh yeah" she says...."I forgot to tell you something yesterday..." Hmmmmm "whats that" I asked. This was her response: "well yesterday I came home and you got two packages in the mail, then when I was pulling into the drive the neighbors kid came running over with another package in his hand saying it showed up in their mailbox." Normally I am thinking, wow cool somebody cared enough to send me a package, this is awesome...three packages in one day!!! Then she tells me there is more bad news: "Then I came home today and you now have a total of 8 small flate rates and 1 medium flat rate box" This is the time I got that sick feeling in my stomach, I started thinking about this thread and then read through some of the recent replies. I won't be home until later to know for sure but if I am correct in my thinking you all are having a good laugh at my expense right now  and I don't blame you one bit! More to follow but hopefully I am wrong, I don't know if I can survive this.......


Ahahahahahahaha this is great! You've been on a bit of a rampage since I got back from my hiatus, and probably before. It's time you got your comeuppance. I can't wait to see the damage reports!


----------



## David_ESM

I was very pleased to see Brad was your target. When the sign up began I had just finished sending a number of packages and was already committed to a few more so I had to sit out and watch. However one of the packages I was already committed to landed at Brad's house two days earlier on Wednesday :tongue:

Softened his mailbox up a little bit for ya guys. I love when things work out.


----------



## jphank

Out for Delivery
November 03, 2012, 9: 21 am
GRAHAM, WA 98338 

:clock:opcorn:


----------



## skfr518

It literally took me an hour just to open everything last night, then took me over an hour and a half going back through and taking pictures this morning. I feel like a quote from one of my favorite movies is applicable here...
"Walking the mile, walking the green mile, dead man walking here....."

Going through complete destruction and realizing there is more along the way is a very uneasy feeling.


----------



## WyldKnyght

skfr518 said:


> It literally took me an hour just to open everything last night, then took me over an hour and a half going back through and taking pictures this morning.  I feel like a quote from one of my favorite movies is applicable here...
> "Walking the mile, walking the green mile, dead man walking here....."
> 
> Going through complete destruction and realizing there is more along the way is a very uneasy feeling.


Well deserve as well!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

A little late, but it does add insult to injury. 

9405 5036 9930 0191 0548 29


----------



## jphank

MontyTheMooch said:


> A little late, but it does add insult to injury.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0191 0548 29


I think insult to injury is perfect for this instance


----------



## hachigo

Can't wait for the pics to start rolling in. It's almost as exciting as Christmas!


----------



## skfr518

Ok so Day 1 photo:









And now day 2:









And now to go through all this destruction and take some pictures. I really am at a loss for words, a simple thank you doesn't seem enough to me. This is by far the most humbling experience I have ever had and am completely shocked by everyone's generosity. I will do my best to get the other photos up asap.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Duuuuuuuuude........


----------



## exprime8

DAMN... and thats just the beggining... this will be BANANAS!!!


----------



## preston

that one box says fragile. i wonder if its from italy? maybe there's a bowling alley in there lol


----------



## jphank

Yay my ordinance arrived!


----------



## exprime8

preston said:


> that one box says fragile. i wonder if its from italy? maybe there's a bowling alley in there lol


not from Italy, and no bowling alleys, thats my signature wrapping...


----------



## TonyM

I'm so excited to see pics of the carnage!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

kapathy said:


> I just spent a half hour trying to convince Brad that pinhead had changed all the dc to show up at his house in order to hide the real target





max gas said:


> Did it work?


of course it did...cuz I have that power and that's exactly what happened:der:


----------



## jphank

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## hachigo

In case anyone subscribed to this thread misses it, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318595-nuclear-strike-7-damage-report.html


----------



## Ryan7311

hachigo said:


> In case anyone subscribed to this thread misses it, http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318595-nuclear-strike-7-damage-report.html


Thanks! Missed it.


----------



## andrprosh

Slow and steady

9405 5036 9930 0196 4928 00


----------

